# Your Voyager Golden Record



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

That's 90 minutes of music that will pass Sirius after 300,000 years. What does it contain?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I suggest you read the polls / games.


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> I suggest you read the polls / games.


Unfortunately I'm too drunk to do that.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sad Al said:


> Unfortunately I'm too drunk to do that.


Again...........:cheers:


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Again...........:cheers:


Actually [in a Jerry Lewis Nutty Professor voice], the coronavirus ruined my brain


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

The first half of Mahler 3, with a note saying the rest will be coming on the next Voyager.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

DBLee said:


> The first half of Mahler 3, with a note saying the rest will be coming on the next Voyager.


After listening to the first half do you really think they'd be eagerly awaiting the second half?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm already on record: Beethoven's late string quartet, Op.127.

Four voices is just about right, to not be confusing. We don't know what an alien's possible emotional susceptibility would be, so something like Op. 131 is out. We're assuming some sense of pattern recognition, so this demonstrates sonata form, variations, and ABA without sounding like random sequences. Yet within those forms, it's imaginative enough and unexpected enough to show that we didn't just pour those notes into molds. Forever, in E-flat major.


----------

